# English Language Evidence for Wife



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello All

My online application shows all documents Required / Met except for Wife's "Evidence of English language ability". It stil shows Required

Now my wife university transcript states that "Medium of Instruction is English". I know many people in this forum suggested no need for IELTS if MOI is specified.

Kindly let me know if I should remind the CO again about MOI being mentioned in transcript?

I though MOI mentioned would suffice and letter is not being needed. 

Bottomline, it would be safe to give IELTS, but want to check first whether there is someone who didnt needed to give IELTS as MOI being mentioned in (secondary applicants) transcript.

Also would it be a good idea to confirm this with the CO ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife had a transcript showing the "Medium of Instruction is English" same as yours, and it was accepted. 

Remind the CO - maybe he just missed it. I presume the transcript is properly stamped by the uni registrar ?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply. Yes it is properly stamped and signed by "Principal and Chairman Academic Council". Do you think I should mail the CO to remind him or call him ?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Or probably I can upload or send the document again


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

U may remind CO. It may also be possible that they might not accept the Univ Transcript and looking for further evidence.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes thanks Labeeb, I will check with CO on this.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Mail him and attach the document to the mail as well. Highlight where the MOI is written in the doc.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes will do that. Thanks again for your help


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Color Scan the cert and transcript. I had the aame thing too


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hi, have you got all the other criterias checked for your wife ?
advisable to check on this calculator 
Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

forlorn79 said:


> Color Scan the cert and transcript. I had the aame thing too


Hello forlon

Did you also get some recent letter from university stating the medium of instruction?
Also should I mail the same documents (degree and transcript and few others) and upload in the online system as well or only sending them via mail will be enough?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Soudagar said:


> Hi, have you got all the other criterias checked for your wife ?
> advisable to check on this calculator
> Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011


Yes as Iam not claiming any points for my wife, degree and evidence of English need to be provided


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Is IELTS only test available?


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

mimran said:


> Yes as Iam not claiming any points for my wife, degree and evidence of English need to be provided


i am sure case officer already saw her documents but he is not satisfied, he will contact you later for more info, you can also remind him but ask gently, i dont know why u just didn't let your wife do IELTS and finish it off. Most people do that to avoid this problem. u cannot compare pakistan english medium school education compared to malaysia, turkey, etc. hope it works out!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes thanks for pointing out


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Riza2012 said:


> i am sure case officer already saw her documents but he is not satisfied, he will contact you later for more info, you can also remind him but ask gently, i dont know why u just didn't let your wife do IELTS and finish it off. Most people do that to avoid this problem. u cannot compare pakistan english medium school education compared to malaysia, turkey, etc. hope it works out!


Dear All

My wife's transcript stating MOI as English as accepted and CO is happy with it. So after all Pakistan English medium is comparable to Malaysia, Turkey etc.

I guess people of Subcontinent (specially India, Pakistan, Bangladesh) should not underestimate themselves. Their degree , experience , english is comparable to world wide competitive international standards. No wonder there are so many people from these countries in Australia.

We should all be proud of our education and way we are brought up.

Thanks for all who helped me regarding my query.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi mimran, 

Can you list the documents which you have uploaded for your wife ?

My wife is BE (ETC) , should i approach her collage to get the transcript? 
do we have any format for this ? I have to ask collage staff to prepare that for my wife ..? what things need to be mentioned in that ? 
do we need to send Mark sheet also ?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, on average, people from the subcontinent have much, much better English skills than people in Turkey. 

So, mimran, are you set for the visa grant now ?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

belgarath said:


> Well, on average, people from the subcontinent have much, much better English skills than people in Turkey.
> 
> So, mimran, are you set for the visa grant now ?


Well said belgarath :clap2:

Well I think it might take some time, because usually we are having long security checks of around 1 year (as most of the senior members are also waiting since 1 year).

So lets hope for the best


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

My wife has a Masters degree in computer science (which was obviously taught in English  ) but her transcripts and marksheets do not specifically mention the medium of course as English.

Anybody faced this problem before ? Will the CO understand the issue, or will she have to go for IELTS ?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi mimran,
> 
> Can you list the documents which you have uploaded for your wife ?
> 
> ...


Hello 

For your wife, you would only need following documents 

1. Birth certificate or evidence of age
2. Passport
3. Name Change proof
4. English lang evidence
5. Passport Photo

Just check, probably your wife's transcript or any other uni docs specified medium of instruction as English. If not you can get a letter from univ. There are some threads in which format was discussed. I will let you know if I find one of the previous threads


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

sherlock said:


> My wife has a Masters degree in computer science (which was obviously taught in English  ) but her transcripts and marksheets do not specifically mention the medium of course as English.
> 
> Anybody faced this problem before ? Will the CO understand the issue, or will she have to go for IELTS ?


Probably it would be good to send the CO about the cumulative mark sheet. He might realize after looking at the courses that the medium of instruction would be English. Otherwise you could always try to get a letter from uni


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Check this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3726-wifes-english-language-proof-mumbai.html





mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> For your wife, you would only need following documents
> 
> ...


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks Mimran...let me contact the collage staff now.
will update you .

shree.





mimran said:


> Check this thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3726-wifes-english-language-proof-mumbai.html


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello all,

Just learnt from the forum that I would require proof of name change of my wife if she has a name change. 

What is acceptable proof for it. Is an affadavit sufficient?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,
I am also facing the same problem of English Ability for my wife. She did her Post-Graduate diploma and Masters Degrees (MSc IT, MCA) in english medium. I have submitted letters from here college and the institute where she studied regarding the medium of instruction being English and her performance in reading/writing/listening in English throughout the duration of the course. But CO has asked to submit further proof of English Ability which I think effectively translates to IELTS. 

Now the hard luck is that next available date for IELTS is 30th June :'( full 6 weeks to get result and transcript.

Please advise on how can I convince the CO to accept the submitted documents as proof of my wife's English language ability.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

gdthreeten said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just learnt from the forum that I would require proof of name change of my wife if she has a name change.
> 
> What is acceptable proof for it. Is an affadavit sufficient?


Notarized marriage certificated worked in my case


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi,
> I am also facing the same problem of English Ability for my wife. She did her Post-Graduate diploma and Masters Degrees (MSc IT, MCA) in english medium. I have submitted letters from here college and the institute where she studied regarding the medium of instruction being English and her performance in reading/writing/listening in English throughout the duration of the course. But CO has asked to submit further proof of English Ability which I think effectively translates to IELTS.
> 
> Now the hard luck is that next available date for IELTS is 30th June :'( full 6 weeks to get result and transcript.
> ...



Probably try sending the cumulative mark sheet. It should convince the CO


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

mimran said:


> Notarized marriage certificated worked in my case


Thanks Imran. Did the marriage certificate have the old name or the new one?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

gdthreeten said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just learnt from the forum that I would require proof of name change of my wife if she has a name change.
> 
> What is acceptable proof for it. Is an affadavit sufficient?


I gave my wife's passport copy showing her maiden name. Also gave my wife's current passport copy containing her name post-marriage. This was sufficient evidence. 
If old passport is not available, the usual process in India is to file an affidavit after which the lawyer announces the name change in a local newspaper. The court then gives some kind of a certificate Of name change. This should be done in 1 week.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I gave my wife's passport copy showing her maiden name. Also gave my wife's current passport copy containing her name post-marriage. This was sufficient evidence.
> If old passport is not available, the usual process in India is to file an affidavit after which the lawyer announces the name change in a local newspaper. The court then gives some kind of a certificate Of name change. This should be done in 1 week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks bangalg,

I have a copy of her old passport.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Mimran, 

please see below red highlighted things , can you comment on this ?






mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> For your wife, you would only need following documents
> 
> ...


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi Mimran,
> 
> please see below red highlighted things , can you comment on this ?



Hello

See my answers below

1. Birth certificate or evidence of age -
2. Passport- We need to provide only photocopy of the passport while lodging the visa ? --- Scanned copy of the passport indicating full name / dob etc is sufficient
3. Name Change proof- Marriage certificate ---- Notarized copy of marriage certificate will do 
4. English lang evidence- Collage transcript --- Cumulative college transcript or letter from college will suffice
5. Passport Photo


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

mimran said:


> 4. English lang evidence- Collage transcript --- Cumulative college transcript or letter from college will suffice


Infact, my CO asked for both - transcript AND letter.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

mimran...can u help me withi this:

my marriage certificate is in urdu...what is the procedure for a legal translation that is acceptable to DIAC?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello

Even I have one in URDU. No problem, get it translated and have it notarized from the notary public. Its acceptable to DIAC


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

OzWay said:


> Infact, my CO asked for both - transcript AND letter.


Have you submitted the degree as well ? Does you wife transcript specifies "Medium of Instruction is English" ?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

i havent placed the file yet...but will do it in next couple of days IA...my wife's transcript says MOI is English...but as a precautionary measure i have also got a letter from her uni that the MOI there is english...


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

btw who would translate the marriage certificate?


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

mimran said:


> Have you submitted the degree as well ? Does you wife transcript specifies "Medium of Instruction is English" ?


Nopes. It doesn't mention. Just shows English as the first language (as a subject).


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

MHK: You can do it youself even, or go to Kitchri and ask the Oath Commissioner to do this for you. He will complete the whole procedure for you.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

MHK: You can do it youself even, or go to Kutcheri and ask the Oath Commissioner to do this for you. He will complete the whole procedure for you.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

OzWay said:


> Nopes. It doesn't mention. Just shows English as the first language (as a subject).


So it seems that transcript alone is sufficient if MOI is mentioned as English in the script, otherwise letter will be required. So I ddint submit letter and transcript was accepted.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks a lot Labeeb!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Mimran for your reply. 



mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> See my answers below
> 
> ...


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

mimran said:


> Probably try sending the cumulative mark sheet. It should convince the CO


Hi mimran I have got degrees and mark sheets for my wife's Masters in IT and PGDCA. What should I write to CO along with the documents? 

Also how should I sent the document as attachments to the Email or via document upload page?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi mimran I have got degrees and mark sheets for my wife's Masters in IT and PGDCA. What should I write to CO along with the documents?
> 
> Also how should I sent the document as attachments to the Email or via document upload page?


Hi,
Do you have a medium of instruction field with 'English' as the value on the degrees & mark sheets? If you don't have it then I don't see much use uploading them to be honest.

If you have the medium of instruction field on those docs, then you can upload them and just let the CO know that you have uploaded the proof. You can mention a line or two about the doc which would help him/her in locating the "Medium of Instruction" field if its a degree certificate or marksheet.

If not, you can get a letter from the school or college stating the medium of instruction was English to avoid the second instalment fee.

Good Luck!!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> Do you have a medium of instruction field with 'English' as the value on the degrees & mark sheets? If you don't have it then I don't see much use uploading them to be honest.
> 
> If you have the medium of instruction field on those docs, then you can upload them and just let the CO know that you have uploaded the proof. You can mention a line or two about the doc which would help him/her in locating the "Medium of Instruction" field if its a degree certificate or marksheet.
> ...


*Hi coolsnake*, I had already attached letters from the institutes stating that the medium of instruction for masters degree and post graduate diploma was english, but I had not attached mark sheets or degrees with it then. Now I am planning to attach the letters from instititues and degree/marksheets. That is why I want to know what text to write.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> *Hi coolsnake*, I had already attached letters from the institutes stating that the medium of instruction for masters degree and post graduate diploma was english, but I had not attached mark sheets or degrees with it then. Now I am planning to attach the letters from instititues and degree/marksheets. That is why I want to know what text to write.


Hi Buddy,
Just to be clear, are you saying that you have attached Masters degree & PG Diploma degree which proves that the medium of instruction was English but the CO is still asking for evidence? If yes, then you can highlight the field on the certificate in your email to the CO or if you plan to get a letter from the college, then you don't need to submit marksheets.

I only attached the degree certificate & did not mention any text, the CO marked it as Met without asking a single question.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Just to be clear, are you saying that you have attached Masters degree & PG Diploma degree which proves that the medium of instruction was English but the CO is still asking for evidence? If yes, then you can highlight the field on the certificate in your email to the CO or if you plan to get a letter from the college, then you don't need to submit marksheets.
> 
> I only attached the degree certificate & did not mention any text, the CO marked it as Met without asking a single question.
> ...


Hi coolsnake, sorry if I was not able to make myself understood. I had not attached any degrees or certs. Only letters from her institutes (for diploma and degree) were attached. I think that was a big mistake and I had to go through the exercise again. I have uploaded now all the documents again and hoping CO accepts it. As IELTS test date is still 2 weeks away and I won't be able to provide evidence till 18 or 20 june.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi coolsnake, sorry if I was not able to make myself understood. I had not attached any degrees or certs. Only letters from her institutes (for diploma and degree) were attached. I think that was a big mistake and I had to go through the exercise again. I have uploaded now all the documents again and hoping CO accepts it. As IELTS test date is still 2 weeks away and I won't be able to provide evidence till 18 or 20 june.


No worries buddy. Do the new docs you have uploaded have a mention of the medium of instruction as English? If yes, then you should most probably be fine. All said, it is at the CO's discretion to accept or reject it. 

Hopefully your CO accepts the new docs. All the very best.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello forlon
> 
> Did you also get some recent letter from university stating the medium of instruction?
> Also should I mail the same documents (degree and transcript and few others) and upload in the online system as well or only sending them via mail will be enough?


Sorry for the late reply I missed this post.

No I didnt ask the uni to send a letter stating the course was taught in English.

My wife's transcript in already in English Language so I really did just forward that and the Degree cert itself (all colour scanned).

I think CO is just looking for "functional English" not a competent one. Try that first if only of course the transcript is detailed in English language.

If that fails better signing on for IELTS as the payment if you can't proof your spouse has functional English is quite expensive.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey friends, the english language ability for my wife was not accepted by CO from her qualifications and letters from the institutes where she did her gradutaion and post graduation. We have booked IELTS for 30 June. My 28 days for submission of documents will end today (26th). Do I need to intimate the CO about the upcomming IELTS test or should wait till I get the results?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hey friends, the english language ability for my wife was not accepted by CO from her qualifications and letters from the institutes where she did her gradutaion and post graduation. We have booked IELTS for 30 June. My 28 days for submission of documents will end today (26th). Do I need to intimate the CO about the upcomming IELTS test or should wait till I get the results?


what did your CO said about the docs? did he say that the letters from the university are not acceptable?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hey friends, the english language ability for my wife was not accepted by CO from her qualifications and letters from the institutes where she did her gradutaion and post graduation. We have booked IELTS for 30 June. My 28 days for submission of documents will end today (26th). Do I need to intimate the CO about the upcomming IELTS test or should wait till I get the results?


Its really strange as most of the members sent letters from institute and it was accepted. Dont worry about the 28 days requirement. As CO knows it will take time to take test and get the results. So you should be fine.

Probably a good idea would be to notify your CO about the test date


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

mhk said:


> what did your CO said about the docs? did he say that the letters from the university are not acceptable?


What level of english competency you filled in for your wife?.. I think for a functional user, the declaration from the university should be enough


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

mimran said:


> Its really strange as most of the members sent letters from institute and it was accepted. Dont worry about the 28 days requirement. As CO knows it will take time to take test and get the results. So you should be fine.
> 
> Probably a good idea would be to notify your CO about the test date


Imran I have sent her the copy of call letter I received for her test. I am also wondering as to why the CO did not accept the letters. I think it is up to the CO only to decide what is acceptable and what is not.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

mhk said:


> what did your CO said about the docs? did he say that the letters from the university are not acceptable?


She said nothing about the document but even after 2 weeks of submitting them the english status for my wife is still "further evidence required" or something. By the way I emailed her the call letter for IELTS.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> What level of english competency you filled in for your wife?.. I think for a functional user, the declaration from the university should be enough


*migrateToAus* it is functional only. the requirement for spouse is for IELTS 4.5 or equivalent.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

if the CO said nothing, then it might b a good idea to ask him/her about the status...


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

mhk said:


> if the CO said nothing, then it might b a good idea to ask him/her about the status...


Nice idea I will try...


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

There is a good chance that he CO forgot to update the online status...and u might b able to sneak away from the tension of ielts...


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

mhk said:


> There is a good chance that he CO forgot to update the online status...and u might b able to sneak away from the tension of ielts...


 But I already emailed the IELTS letter today morning. Still it is worth asking.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Eternal

CO normally accepts this. Sometimes its better to remind CO again about this. Please check the 2nd point below. Iam sure your wife fulfills completely this requirement of English 

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


You must provide one of the following:

1.your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 

2.evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English

3.evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
at least five years of secondary education.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Folks it is a bad day. 

Got IELTS result for wife. She scored misreably: L: 4.5, R:3.5, W:5, S:4 O: 4.5

Now please tell me if the requirement is for overall 4.5 score or for individual component 4.5?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Folks it is a bad day.
> 
> Got IELTS result for wife. She scored misreably: L: 4.5, R:3.5, W:5, S:4 O: 4.5
> 
> Now please tell me if the requirement is for overall 4.5 score or for individual component 4.5?


Hi Buddy,
IMO its 4.5 overall. This is what I see on DIAC website:

_your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. _


Based on all four components to me means overall. 

Guess it's not that bad a day for you after all. 

Get ready for the grant!!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Buddy,
> IMO its 4.5 overall. This is what I see on DIAC website:
> 
> _your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. _
> ...





coolsnake said:


> first of all congrats on Grant. Haven't visited for few days so am seeing it late.
> 
> Yes based on this line on English Language Ability for partner on DIAC's page it seems 4.5 will be okay. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> As for grant, CO had asked for Form 80 for both of us, so don't know if they will verify all the stuff. I have read on forum that verification takes on average 200 days


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> first of all congrats on Grant. Haven't visited for few days so am seeing it late.
> 
> Yes based on this line on English Language Ability for partner on DIAC's page it seems 4.5 will be okay. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> As for grant, CO had asked for Form 80 for both of us, so don't know if they will verify all the stuff. I have read on forum that verification takes on average 200 days


Verification for Indians doesn't take that long. My CO just used my form 80 to determine the countries I should be submitting the PCC for. 

If you have all the other docs including PCC's uploaded, then you should be expecting a grant very soon. 

Good luck!!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Verification for Indians doesn't take that long. My CO just used my form 80 to determine the countries I should be submitting the PCC for.
> 
> If you have all the other docs including PCC's uploaded, then you should be expecting a grant very soon.
> 
> Good luck!!


Oh dear, so nice to hear that. All the other docs are met except my PCC, Wife's English and her PCC. Her PCC is uploaded. I got reply from overseas that my PCC has been posted on 10th and English's story you know. Having fingers crossed.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Oh dear, so nice to hear that. All the other docs are met except my PCC, Wife's English and her PCC. Her PCC is uploaded. I got reply from overseas that my PCC has been posted on 10th and English's story you know. Having fingers crossed.


That's nice then. After uploading all the docs just send an email to your CO telling her that you have now uploaded all the required docs. Who knows, she might directly reply with the Grant letter the very same day. 

All the very best!!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> That's nice then. After uploading all the docs just send an email to your CO telling her that you have now uploaded all the required docs. Who knows, she might directly reply with the Grant letter the very same day.
> 
> All the very best!!


Yahooo, IELTS accepted by CO. I think only my Singapore CoNC is pending that is why final decision is being delayed.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Verification for Indians doesn't take that long. My CO just used my form 80 to determine the countries I should be submitting the PCC for.
> 
> If you have all the other docs including PCC's uploaded, then you should be expecting a grant very soon.
> 
> Good luck!!


Hi,

I have a small Q. I have travelled to US on business visa thrice in last 8 years (since I started working). The durations were 2.5 months, 2 months and 10 days..do I need to get a PCC from there too?

Thanks


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Yahooo, IELTS accepted by CO. I think only my Singapore CoNC is pending that is why final decision is being delayed.


Wonderful buddy!! So our guess was right then. 

Good luck with the last doc and hope you get the magical email at the earliest.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small Q. I have travelled to US on business visa thrice in last 8 years (since I started working). The durations were 2.5 months, 2 months and 10 days..do I need to get a PCC from there too?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Karan,
As you have lived in the US for less than 12 months, you will not be required to submit a PCC for USA.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small Q. I have travelled to US on business visa thrice in last 8 years (since I started working). The durations were 2.5 months, 2 months and 10 days..do I need to get a PCC from there too?
> 
> Thanks


Usually they will ask for one if you have stated there for 12 months or so. Otherwise its just visiting in oppose to residency.


----------

